# invoicing poll - monthly or as needed or other



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

We do monthly, 1st of every month they go out due by the first of the following, for all work done the previous...
anyone do anything different?
interested to see what everyone is doing, Im getting tired of these snowfalls at the beggining of the month and having to wait around 30 days just to bill for the work...payup


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Most are first of the month net 15. Some bigger ones we bill 1st and 15th net 15. Some nationals are automatically invoiced at the time of service. Then I add the $ amounts to an "invoice" to reference on Quickbooks to keep track.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

NorthernSvc's;1594382 said:


> ..
> anyone do anything different?
> interested to see what everyone is doing, Im getting tired of these snowfalls at the beggining of the month and having to wait around 30 days just to bill for the work...payup


Wow, waiting 30 days just to bill for the work?

I bill after each storm & payment is due upon receipt. The billing & payment terms are the same for my non-snow related business. When I done building a retaining wall, patio, fixing a roof, etc., here's your invoice now pay mepayup


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I do monthly but In 2010 we had are 2' plus snow I sent that right after clean up of the storm
Since peoples bills was high for that one storm haul off fees gives people more time to pay before 15th of the next month
I wrote a note telling If it snows more for that month There will be a invoice mailed out on the 31st For the rest of the month and be due by the 15th

I pretty much I got all my money for the 2'+ storm before end of the month


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I used to bill twice a month, but it started to become such a PITA as I got more and more customers. I now invoice the 1st and net30. I'm not in a rush. I'm starting to get sick of Quickbooks with the amount of time it takes to get all the invoicing done. Is there a more efficient program out there?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am not trying to knock the small plow business, or anyone else for that matter. However, when you start getting a high number of customers, it pretty much forces you to change your billing methods as well. Billing per storm is fine when you have 5 or maybe even 10 customers, but it starts becomming cost prohibitive when you have 30 or 40 customers. Once a month billing is the only way to go. If you can't afford to wait on your money for a month, then you need to figure out a new income generator in the winter months, or save more of your money in the summer to live on. I have picked up more accounts in the past 10 years from business that want to pay once a month, than I even want to think about. The best part is I still retain nearlt all of them.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I hear ya. 72 plowing accounts and about 150 lawn care accounts. No way am I billing more than monthly!


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Monthly for both of our businesses. You just need to budget your cash. Does your electric company send you a bill every time you turn on a light?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Once a month, net 30 days.... except for one customer that wouldn't sign a contract with anything other than a 2% 10 Net 45 payment term.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

I do everything in my business on a net 10 setup. I have a full time secretary for other aspects of my business other then just plowing, it's what I pay her to do so she does it.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

I love it how a simple question about how everyone else is operating suddenly turns into everyone telling me how I can't run a business.... Opinions are like a$$ holes I guess... and this place is rampant with ... opinions


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Meezer;1594609 said:


> Wow, waiting 30 days just to bill for the work?
> 
> I bill after each storm & payment is due upon receipt.


I wouldn't want to bombard my customers with sometimes daily bills, they have more important things to do than process invoices and mail us checks every day. Snow should be something they don't even have to think about. Once, maybe twice a month processing the bill should be it. Why make it an every day issue for them?


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Longae29;1595897 said:


> I wouldn't want to bombard my customers with sometimes daily bills, they have more important things to do than process invoices and mail us checks every day. Snow should be something they don't even have to think about Once, maybe twice a month processing the bill should be it. Why make it an every day issue for them?


I can assure you that my secretary isn't bombarding any of our customers with invoices.

It's the middle of February & so far this season we've had 2 plowable events 

I'm in the Chicagoland & NW Indiana area. For whatever reason, we just don't get that many snow storms anymore. If you don't believe me go here & read all about it:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=137228


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Rc2505;1595675 said:


> I am not trying to knock the small plow business, or anyone else for that matter. However, when you start getting a high number of customers, it pretty much forces you to change your billing methods as well. Billing per storm is fine when you have 5 or maybe even 10 customers, but it starts becomming cost prohibitive when you have 30 or 40 customers. Once a month billing is the only way to go. If you can't afford to wait on your money for a month, then you need to figure out a new income generator in the winter months, or save more of your money in the summer to live on. I have picked up more accounts in the past 10 years from business that want to pay once a month, than I even want to think about. The best part is I still retain nearlt all of them.


RC, No offense taken. However, there are a few things that you may have overlooked.

I know for a fact that we are not the only small plow business here @ PS that also happens to be in the construction business year round.

It is quite common for construction, remodeling, etc., contracts to have many draws/progress payments in them.

Depending on the project, invoices sometimes go out on a weekly basis. Now multiply that by the # of crews & # of projects you have going on any given day.

Keeping all of the above in mind, it is no problem whatsoever for us to send out 34 invoices after each storm.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Some customers get the invoice within a few days of a storm( email) others get one approximately every 15 days as they do not want to be bombarded with an invoice every other day. (if we had snow of course)


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

_RC, No offense taken. However, there are a few things that you may have overlooked.

I know for a fact that we are not the only small plow business here @ PS that also happens to be in the construction business year round.

It is quite common for construction, remodeling, etc., contracts to have many draws/progress payments in them.

Depending on the project, invoices sometimes go out on a weekly basis. Now multiply that by the # of crews & # of projects you have going on any given day.

Keeping all of the above in mind, it is no problem whatsoever for us to send out 34 invoices after each storm. _

Again, no offense, but what happens on back to back storms, when you are trying to sleep in between, but instead you have to type up and send out 34 invoices. I do understand how the construction market runs, and know about draws as well, but I find it easier to just wait and bill everything out once a month. What works for some, doesn't always work for others.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

ussmileyflag i bill out after every event .. well my wife does. same contracts for years ..unless it snows for days then will bill when were done. works for us .. last year i was doing 40 commercial accounts but cutt back to 20 this year..youngest brother took a different job that keeps him from plowing and my oldest brother has cancer and chemo and radiation has takeing him out of the game of plowing for this year anyway. so i droped some small jobs let so big seasonals go. but im right where i need to be for now went from 3 truck plowing to 1 in a year but i can still do my route in 12 to 24 hours depends on storm and if i tear up 1 truck i still have 3 back ups ..wesport


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Rc2505;1597481 said:


> _
> 
> Again, no offense, but what happens on back to back storms, when you are trying to sleep in between, but instead you have to type up and send out 34 invoices. _


_

What happens?? It all gets done in less than 2 hours & we hardly do any typing at all. In fact, it's mostly mouse clicks. About 60% of our customers get invoices emailed to them. Again, a few mouse clicks here & there for each one, done. The rest of the invoices are printed out, put in printed out envelopes, stuffed, sealed & done!_


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

vlc;1595671 said:


> I used to bill twice a month, but it started to become such a PITA as I got more and more customers. I now invoice the 1st and net30. I'm not in a rush. I'm starting to get sick of Quickbooks with the amount of time it takes to get all the invoicing done. Is there a more efficient program out there?


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=145005

I can help with this. you can generate a file from excel. it shows your route. you simply put an x on each row/customer you do. then at the end of the day. (or after you put in your x's) you simply save the file. import into quickbooks, and ur done. all the data is already there

as explained in that other thread, i am setting up my system for doing everything mobile/paperless/importable. my paperwork for a month will take no more than a few minutes.

I might even write my own app to do all this for me without excel and from my phone. one interface to do it all.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Meezer;1597698 said:


> What happens?? It all gets done in less than 2 hours & we hardly do any typing at all. In fact, it's mostly mouse clicks. About 60% of our customers get invoices emailed to them. Again, a few mouse clicks here & there for each one, done. The rest of the invoices are printed out, put in printed out envelopes, stuffed, sealed & done!


two hours is a substantial amount when you are trying to get a nights rest inbetween 36 hr shifts. (if my truck and plow stop breaking that wont happen for some time again)


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

JimMarshall;1595779 said:


> Once a month, net 30 days.... except for one customer that wouldn't sign a contract with anything other than a 2% 10 Net 45 payment term.


as in charge 2 percent interest on late amounts?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No,2% discount if paid within 10 days.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmm. Maybe ill offer that to one of my customers. He is always late. How do you calculate 10 days for people who receive their bill by mail. They may not receive their mail for 4 days if sent USPS


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

I create invoices for all aspects of my business on an as needed basis but never more then twice a month. I think constant invoicing makes you look broke and desperate. Even in my construction business when I finish a small project I almost never have an invoice ready( unless I was doing invoices the day before) to ask for money, I won't turn down a check if some one walks up to me with check book in hand at the end of a job but I still have to mail them an invoice at a later date. I also almost never ask for deposits on jobs under $25,000 and even then it depends on the job. 

If I plowed more then 4 places for $$ ( some how my wife has turned me in to charity plowing) I would only invoice once a month.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

birddseedd;1599741 said:


> Hmm. Maybe ill offer that to one of my customers. He is always late. How do you calculate 10 days for people who receive their bill by mail. They may not receive their mail for 4 days if sent USPS


Discount is from the date of invoice. They pay me direct deposit, but in a postal mail situation, i consider the bill as being paid if the check is postmarked within 10 days.

Late fee is 18%apr


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

My wife bills within 1 or 2 days after the event.Some clients are on a 2 week payment due,some 30 days.Works for me.No opinion asked for,none given.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Monthly, end of each month.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

^ same here, I mail them the last day of each month no matter what season it is. I have 1 commercial customer that wants to pay me cash after each push, - It's a good feeling plowing it knowing I'll get the $ right when I'm done.......payup


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

In the summer months, I bill monthly. The last 2-3 years, I have started billing more frequently for snow. Mostly so the storms are fresh in people's minds when the bill arrives. I have never had a lot of questioning about services performed, but billing this way has decreased questions to "0".


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Used to do it monthly. But now we email them out pretty much after every storm. Customers don't enjoy those huge end of the month bills.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Our customers are on seasonal contracts for clearing - most have salting, hauling, etc. extra. We invoice in 5 instalments - the first of each month starting November. Our terms are "payable upon receipt" and we collect 75% of our monthly invoices within 30 days. The extras are generally invoiced twice a month - on the 15th and at the end. Seems to be acceptable to our clients.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We invoice for snow after each event. If there are multiple days we will wait for the series of days to be over and bill then. It comes out to 2-4 times per month typically.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Used to bill the 1st and 15th of every month that was 20 yrs ago. It got to be to much paper work now it's the 1st of the month but it helps that all my customers get the check in the mail as soon as they get the bill. But I have had most of my customers over 15 yrs that helps alot.


----------

